# Using home as B&B



## cavallaria (9 Jul 2022)

Just purchased a period house and wondering how I go about setting up a B&B.
Do I incorporate and have the house as an asset and charge expenses against the income received? 
Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Jul 2022)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

Sorry I can't give you full financial advice as requested but this previous AAM thread might be worth a read.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jul 2022)

And there are plenty of threads on whether to buy a property through a company or not. 

The answer is not to do so.

Brendan


----------

